
Ask HN: Differences between a personal project and a production app? - canaus
From a development standpoint (not DevOps or infrastructure), what’s the difference between the two?
======
shreyashirday
This difference could not exist at all or vary depending on which personal
project or production app you're talking about. However, I think that because
personal projects generally have solo developers and are more about single use
or fast shipping, they tend to have less tests, less of a focus on
architecture and modularity, and less documentation.

~~~
canaus
Those seem like pretty easy hurdles to get across if you've never created or
been on a team that creates large-scale production applications. Why is the
distinction so prevalent on job postings?

------
yakshaving_jgt
Nothing. The distinction is completely arbitrary.

